# JUNE 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since we are all pretty much on a wonderful 'high' after the end to Anne's nightmarish scare this past week, I thought it would be quite appropriate to post June's challenge tonight. 

You can read about Anne's Mirabel, Tip and Fritz's adventures here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4581

and here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4608

SUMMERTIME AND THE LIVING IS EASY ! Aaahhhhhhh...... let's play with BUBBLES this month! Sally got us oohing and aaaahing over her amazing photos of Oliver playing with bubbles last summer, so to honor the fun, happy spirit of our beloved Havanese, let's play! 

















Go out and get some bubble soap at your local dollar or toy store and get those cameras out to capture the action! 







*
Please keep the subject of posts in this thread on this month's challenge.  Post as many photos as you like!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I guess I better run to the store today to get some bubbles for our play date tomorrow.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Playdates and bubbles, sound like a winning combination to me. Hav Fun!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have catnip bubbles for the cats. I wonder if they'll work on the dogs?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how fun, I think I've got bubbles here already and will bring them to today's play date in California.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bubbles it is!!! where does one buy bubbles?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, you can get bubbles at my house. Just kidding. Seriously, you can find them at Target, Walmart, toy stores, party stores (Diddams, Party America), etc. It is easier to find them during the summer season, so you shouldn't have any trouble right now.

I'll be bringing a small bottle of bubbles with me to the CHCNC playdate today! Hopefully that will generate some June photo-challenge-worthy photos!! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will take my girls outside today and get some bubble pics. We have a buble machine that shoots out thousands of bubbles. That was the gilrs Easter present this year. We have not used it yet. Ginger LOVES bubbles!!!!!! Should be fun!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

When Roxie came home with us, as a "baby gift" someone gave me some doggie bubbles that they got at the "fancy-schmancy" pet boutique. Doggie bubbles????? Being new to the doggie world I thought that was crazy.... but Roxie loves them!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well isn't this fortuitous...Alan has been playing with bubbles with Guapo for the last few days...will post pix soon


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound:ound:

After Sally posted those great bubble pictures, I went out and got some. I've had great fun with them but Cody & Tess look at me like I'm absolutely nuts. I may have to post a picture of myself chasing bubbles since I doubt I'll get Tess to show any interest!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well these dont even come close to Sally's pictures but while I had my friends 3 Havs here for the day I figured, 6 dogs, bubbles, lets try it. So I asked DH if he would blow bubbles at the dogs while I take pics. He says "ARE YOU KIDDING ME??????" I think that sometimes he thinks we are nuts!! Well two of the dogs would not even come off the deck, the rest didnt have much of an idea as to what to do. There is a pic of Logan, and one of his littermate Clark too, and of course my girls.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mirabel's Mandala*

Here is Mirabel in a bubble, Mirabel's Mandala...painted on a black t-shirt


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Adorable!:clap2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Biting the bubble*

What do the dogs do if they bite a bubble? Do they make a face?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- these are cheating (DH photoshop)!!! but Leeann sent me home from the NE play date with bubbles --- so I have all month to get photos for real


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*puppies in the bubbles*

I love the puppies in the bubble. That is very creative!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I need to learn photoshop!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Guapo plays with bubbles*

So...I guess I'm not a very good photographer (or the shutter time on our camera is WAYYYY TOOOO LONG), but here's one in action where you can actually see the bubble...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:redface:Can I add one??:redface: 
I guess that happens when they eat to many... they start blowing them


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally! it looks like Oliver is blowing the bubbles!!!! you are a great photographer.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous photo Sally - you should enter that in a photo contest it's so good. :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW, Sally, that is AMAZING!!! :clap2:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Sally

Wonderfull Photo!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay Sally, Your dog IS smarter than my dog. :jaw:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Okay Sally, Your dog IS smarter than my dog. :jaw:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, you'd BETTER add one - and MORE actually! You inspired this challenge, so please show off more bubble pics. 

Love the ones posted so far! I'm going to have to get out there and do it too, but it's been cool and rainy this past week. UGH! Soon...... I think it will be fun, but I'm going to have to have someone around who can blow the bubbles while I click away. Care to guess how many of my 3 teens will 'gladly' volunteer?? :biggrin1: ound:

Linda, that's a really neat painting of Mirabel!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Look at those awesome bubble entries already! :clap2:

Laurie your pictures are great! You go girl!

I hope everyone tries their hand at this! I'm going to try this as well!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

oh, great challenge! And wonderful photos so far! I'll have to go buy some bubbles soon. And my DH will have the same reaction as Laurie's ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh this is such a fun idea Marj....loved all the pictures of the furbabies. Laurie, your back yard looks awesome, it's so lush. Sally, that's an amazing picture....more please.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

JanB said:


> I'll have to go buy some bubbles soon. And my DH will have the same reaction as Laurie's ound:


ound: I believe my DH feels if I can buy Nikon D 60 just so I can take pictures of Benji face, I am already nuts....:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:frusty: Don't make me work. I want to see other peoples photos :whoo:--Love Oliver
PS-Comet says he doesn't do bubbles! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures, Sally!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Sally!


Thank you. I am looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to seeing your photos.


Sally, I first need to buy the bubbles, and get DH to participate....I do hope I can post something...but at the rate my chores are piliing up for the move, I am not too sure ..It would help if I spent less time on the Forum :biggrin1:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the photos- Sally yours are wonderful. I have to go find my bubbles and see if Cocotini cooperates.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We took some pics this weekend. Just have to go through and upload them. Will do it tommorow probably. There are some really cute pics of the puppy's and the bubbles.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally!!! Oliver is just a Bubble Boy!!! he loves them doesn't he? you can just see his delight. This one is the cutest yet. keep em coming. So far my boys ignore them.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

These are so cute, everyone! Comet has my son laughing. I just told him about the June photo challenge. He brought the GOOD camera home and is dogsitting for us while we go to Savannah and several beaches to see friends near Charleston. I encouraged him to go out and get bubbles and start snapping. I'm keeping my fingers crossed he'll do it . . . it's supposed to be in the 90's for the entire next week . . . yikes!! And it's supposed to feel like 106° tomorrow in Savannah . . . humidity and all


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sally, I guess that is Oliver in the photos rather than Comet . . . sorry, I don't know them yet  They are amazing photos!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sally, I guess that is Oliver in the photos rather than Comet . . . sorry, I don't know them yet  They are amazing photos!!


Thanks! Yes Comet doesn't do bubbles ound:ound:
Looking forward to seeing lots more bubble photos from everyone! opcorn:


----------



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

*Lots of Bubbles and Lola!*

This was fun...Lola loved the bubbles and we just had to find a time when no grandkids were around so WE could play.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shot!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This was a good idea. I'm loving all the bubble pictures and I'm hoping I see a lot more.

Sally, I hope it's a long month because I "know" Cicero can blow bigger bubbles than Oliver -- I've just got to have the time to get a good picture and train him to belch. He's doing pretty good on drinking the bubbles but I haven't been able to get a picture of the small ones he farts out. I hope he learns Oliver's trick by the end of the month. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I haven't been able to get a picture of the small ones he farts out. I hope he learns Oliver's trick by the end of the month. ound:


Oh Dale, you make me laugh. Poor Cicero! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just to change it up a bit and due to the shopping and pending move... I was creative and used bubble wrap! As you can see from the end, Dasher is starting to understand the one who is the subject of the photos is the one who gets the cookies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, love the idea! Very creative. 

That second one of Dora is just adorable, and I love the one of Dasher checking out what Dora is doing. 

Lola checking out the bubbles is really cute! Love the dance posture.

Sally, as usual great bubble pics of Oliver!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great idea Amanda!:clap2:
Dasher and Dora look great! I think they are hoping they are not getting shipped in bubble wrap though! They look so serious! :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, you are so very creative. Look at your bubblewrap angels!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I found my bubble pics of Ginger. I am taking them to my parents to scan them and then post them. She really loves bubbles but my others really dont care much for them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Amanda:clap2: :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love everyone's bubble photos! 

Very creative, Amanda!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lola checking out the bubbles is so cute. 

Amanda, that's a great idea. Dasher and Dora looks so adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, love your DD's :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Pitures everyone. I am going to buy some bubbles tomorr:whoo::whoo::whoow and join in


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been so busy and preoccupied with Ricky's diet, work, household and a million other things, that I still haven't taken time to get out and play with bubbles. I'd like someone else home to help me out though, so I can just concentrate on taking photos.

GREAT idea, Amanda!! Love the bubble wrap around those pups. They are too cute!

Oh Lola, what a dancer you are! Great picture!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2:
Oliver is looking for more bubble pictures. Do you have any?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Oliver, maybe everyone is just being a little lazy. This might help:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9252523

I saw one this weekend and they are great!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh Oliver, maybe everyone is just being a little lazy. This might help:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9252523
> 
> I saw one this weekend and they are great!


Yes but where are YOUR photos??? :croc:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We didn't have Jackon with us when the bubbles were blowing . . . we were out of town _wishing_ he was with us!! The machine was entertaining a toddler and all I could think of was the June photo challenge LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hail:Thanks Melissa the search function is working!!!
Now everyone we are looking forward to seeing more bubble photos!opcorn:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that my yard work is almost done,I'm going to try Quincy with bubbles! I wonder if he'll love them or look at me like I'm stupid?ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Poornima said:


> ound: I believe my DH feels if I can buy Nikon D 60 just so I can take pictures of Benji face, I am already nuts....:biggrin1:


Why yes, that is exactly why we bought a new Nikon D60 too! lol!

Bubbles are on my to-do list TODAY!

LOVE the bubble pics we have. Amanda, very creative, lol!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JanB said:


> Why yes, that is exactly why we bought a new Nikon D60 too! lol!
> 
> Bubbles are on my to-do list TODAY!
> 
> LOVE the bubble pics we have. Amanda, very creative, lol!


Jan -Congratulations on your new camera! Hope you enjoy it. (It looks like you already are)
Looking forward to seeing lots more great photos.:whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just sitting around on a beautiful day and someone sent me a bubble--Was it you? ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:whoo:Love that bubble you sent Sally! :whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, Sally, those are the most adorable pictures! That look is priceless, Oliver is sooo stinkin' cute!

Ahem, now where is that list I made out?

Oops. Tomorrow, I swear I will buy bubbles! lol!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Can Oliver come to Boston and Play???? He is such a sweet soul!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, great bubble pic, but that second one is just too cute for words! Love it and love Oliver!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Neat Sally! You take the best pictures! Oliver is very photogenic!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, you did it again! Wonderful photos!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

The SE Michigan Hav Party was today and in honor of Marj's June Photo Assignment, here's a group shot, with bubbles.......

Included in the picture is Jill with Cody & Tess, Sue with Cazzie, Shelly with Ollie, Ann with Roxie (and in the 2nd picture Matt (Ann's son) blowing the bubbles)!

(More photos of the playdate coming shortly under a separate thread.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the group shot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a wonderful shot!!!!! Nice to see you ladies!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way to go girls. Great group bubble shot. 

And Missy, you are doing a great job changing your Avatar and signature photos - I've loved them all today.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Wonderful pictures! :clap2:

You ladies look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:first:*Yeah great photos!!*:dance::dance:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great shots of everyone!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

yay!! Now if June runs out Roxie has a bubble shot!!!
Thanks Jill... the bubble photo was fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally...love your pictures, and great group shot,girls!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What can I say, Sally? Oliver is a cutie and you capture his spirit so well! 

Yaaaaaaayyyyy!! Oh, what a great idea! LOVE the group shot, ladies!! :whoo: That is so sweet, to think of the monthly challenge.  

I, unfortunately, forgot to get the camera and bubble soap out today as I'd planned. We had company for a bbq, and I figured I'd ask my 6 yr. old nephew to blow bubbles while I snapped away with my camera. Dang! :frusty: I'll have to wait until Sunday or Monday since i'm working every day and two evenings until then. 

Any more bubble pics on the way ??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried and tried to photograph Quincy with bubbles! The photo with his head hiding under the porch rail? Yes-----Quincy is scared of bubbles! Believe it or not(I know if you look super-duper close) there are bubbles in that photo---they are tiny! Then we ended up spilling the bottle of bubbles! None the less I found the trick-----be far enough away that the bubbles can get in front of the camera without touching the dogs!!!ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jill, Love the group shot!

Julie, awww, Quincy is such a gentle soul isn't he? That is soo cute, poor guy. lol! He's so good-looking! Love the pics.

And yes, I now have bubbles! I just need to wait and have either DD or DH blow them while I snap some shots. Probably DD so I don't have to endure the eye rolling, lol!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Quincy is adorable! He probably caught one and thought "YUCK I don't like the taste!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, Quincy is more gorgeous with each picture!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- awww, that is so cute that he was scared of the bubbles. Isn't it funny what these guys get scared of. There was a bag blowing across the sidewalk and the girls couldnt figure out what dasher was going nuts about. i brought the bag into the yard and then Dasher was a bad.... 

Is Quincy considered a parti... I didn't realize how rich his black was, a lot of dogs with black silver... he really kept gorgeous black color.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda--I think Quincy is considered a blk/white parti though he does have some belton spots here and there.I'm not sure if he is a pied or not to be honest. For the most part he has kept all his color---he has a swirl that goes across his back in white and those spots are mixed both blk/white---but I don't think he has any silvering. My husband said he was getting old and turning gray,but that's just because of the mix of hair(blk/white)on his back. His tail though does has a mix and it does appear gray---maybe that is the silvering? IDK.

Sally-I do think he might of "tasted" a bubble!ound: At first he looked at me like I was nuts--got curious---then hid!ound: Those bubbles can be so frightening you know?ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ Tori wants Quincy to know she's afraid of those scary bubbles, too!

Here's what I was able to get of her "runnin' and hidin'" from them ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless her heart....but it is funny.







She is hiding like Cicero does when I try to get his stick. He likes bubbles, I just haven't got DH to take pictures yet.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't tried bubbles yet...keep forgetting to get some. But, I'm thinking that Doc would be under the railing with Quincy or under the bush with Tori when the bubbles "attack" him! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. The great bubble hunter Oliver will protect Quincy and Tori.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Oliver says" YES Quincy and Tori come over and I will save you!"*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Awwww, poor Tori. Leslie, she looks like she's ready to call the police for a case of doggy abuse! I love the 3rd picture of Tori under the plant.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie-----I think Tori loves the bubbles just as much as Quincy. Quincy is happy he is not the only "scaredy hav" out there!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- she probably knows bubbles usually mean a bath!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos! I loved seeing the four happy ladies with their Havs!

Quincy's cut looks great, Julie! His front legs are adorable. You did a really, really good job! Sorry he was afraid of the bubbles!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She really was funny. Her 1st reaction was to try to run back into the house but, the door was closed. So, she headed off into the yard and decided to sit a safe distance away in the flowerbed. But, then a slight breeze picked up, blowing them toward her and that's when she "high-tailed" it under the bush. Poor baby! Mommy wasn't even trying to protect her from those big, mean, scary ol' bubbles! ound:

Sally~ I'm pretty sure if Oliver had been here she wouldn't have even noticed the bubbles because she'd be too interested in playing w/him :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Quincy and Tori, those big bad bubbles. :biggrin1:I had the opposite problem. Sam & Del were not at all interested in the bubble. So I had to improvise.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Debbie - you are so clever. Love the bubbles around your furkids.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Debbie :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie~ I wish I was half as creative as you! Those pix look great!


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Petsmart sells a bubble gun that has bacon flavored bubbles just for dogs. I got them for Toby and Lily. I will have to take some photos of this and post them. Peggy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Calling Oliver and Sally....*

Oliver, I finally learned how to blow bubbles...and I love 'em!!!!








"I love to catch my "pop balls" on my tongue."


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*WOW Teach me how to fly!!" Love Oliver*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, how I wish Tori had even a fraction of that kind of reaction. Great shots, Dale!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics you all!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cicero is so cute! Boy he loves his bubbles


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Comet just told Oliver "Cicero has much better bubble pictures than his !!! "*
:whoo:*Great job Dale*:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great pictures of Sam and Delilah!:clap2:

I think you have the kind of bubbles Quincy would like!:wink:---Sam is as handsome as ever,and that little Delilah is growing up! She looks adorable in her topknot!:kiss:

Dale----I think your pictures of Cicero catching bubbles is just wonderful! To catch him leaping in mid air like that is terrific! He looks like he's having the time of his life!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Dale!!! Cicero is one fine looking bubble hunter. Great action shots!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great shots Dale! Cicero looks like he's having a great time!!! I wish my dogs had that reaction!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, that is the cutest picture!! It looks just like Comet IS telling Oliver 'something'. I want Oliver to teach Cicero how to sit in a chair 'looking' at bubbles with a sweet look on his face.

Debbie, wow, you have talent!!

Everyone....he is a very active boy. I guess it's still the puppy in him. He's sweet and calm in the house, but outside he is a RLH fellow. I think the reason he likes bubbles so much is because of my grandson's playing with them. Nice for me to relax in a chair and blow his bubbles. He will also chase a laser dot till he can hardly move...yep, I'm lazy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Sally, that is the cutest picture!! It looks just like Comet IS telling Oliver 'something'. I want Oliver to teach Cicero how to sit in a chair 'looking' at bubbles with a sweet look on his face.
> 
> Debbie, wow, you have talent!!
> 
> Everyone....he is a very active boy. I guess it's still the puppy in him. He's sweet and calm in the house, but outside he is a RLH fellow. I think the reason he likes bubbles so much is because of my grandson's playing with them. Nice for me to relax in a chair and blow his bubbles. He will also chase a laser dot till he can hardly move...yep, I'm lazy.


Oliver won't pay any attention to the laser dots :frusty:
He sat in the chair because he was tired :biggrin1: I really think that is the only reason
PS-Dale what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW Dale, that flying Bubble-Man Cicero is absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, the camera I use most all the time is a Canon Power Shot S5 -- and the sports setting seems to get good action shots for me. The auto makes decent pictures and I just like the feel of it and screen. I have had several of the 'Power Shot' cameras from Canon..and I'm sure they probably have a new model out now. DH gave me a Canon Rebel XT with different lens -- like I was going into business. ound: Bless his heart, he didn't know what to get me for a gift -- and our grandson was playing football and he wanted me to be able to get better pictures. It does make great pics but to much camera and $$ for me to use and enjoy. I would recommend the Canon Power Shot camera for anyone. I'm a picture nut and hardly a day goes by that I don't make pictures of something. OH. I have a Casio about the size of a credit card and 1/2 thick that stays in my purse and makes great pictures also. This weekend I will try to make a few pics with different cameras and post them for you to see.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, awesome shot of Cicero bubble hunting. That is one athletic boy. How old is he now?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, Cicero was 6 months on June 16th. When he is active...he is WILD. Then he will crash and sleep for 2 or 3 hours. I have a lot of pictures like this one....and what good are they??? Floor is in focus..he is really this fast. I'm wondering if maybe it's the treats...and thinking about eating them myself. 
Sorry, this is not a bubble picture.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Lisa, Cicero was 6 months on June 16th. When he is active...he is WILD. Then he will crash and sleep for 2 or 3 hours. I have a lot of pictures like this one....and what good are they??? Floor is in focus..he is really this fast. I'm wondering if maybe it's the treats...and thinking about eating them myself.
> Sorry, this is not a bubble picture.
> View attachment 12754


hee-hee.... if the treats would give me the RLH energy I'd eat them too!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Dale, fast doesn't even begin to describe how quick Cicero is!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

To Quincy and Tori


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Awesome pictures Sally! :clap2::whoo:

Quincy says---:fear: Oh boy----watch out it's a big one! :fear:

Does Comet love bubbles too?:ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

No but I am having fun with a new editing program! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool----what kind of editing software do you have Sally?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comic Life


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. I love those tongues. When I have time I need to learn some fun programs for pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally~ Tori says to tell Oliver thank you for the picture of the bubble, it didn't scare her even one little bit! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Yay! real bubbles.*

and a few days still left in June.

Jasper: hmmmm I don't trust them
Cash: Prettttty!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> and a few days still left in June.
> 
> Jasper: hmmmm I don't trust them
> Cash: Prettttty!


Oh, Missy............... your bubble photos are SO beautiful, just like your havs!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Missy, what great shots to end out the month!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy those photos are adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I finally remembered to buy the bubbles. It this neat little bottle that you squeeze and the wand just pops out - very convenient so I could hold the camera in the other hand to snap those great bubble pictures. I was so excited. 

I got home, took the dogs outside, bubbles and camera in tow. I was all ready. So, I start blowing bubbles and the bubbles were so pretty, very irredescent and colorful. I think I should have taken a picture of me, because Kodi and Shelby just walked away. They were not interested one bit. Maybe the cats will have more fun...here kitty.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - great bubble shots. Good for you to make it before the end of the month - I've got mine out but have to charge the camera batteries! :frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy----Those are great pictures! Now are those added in or for real? I'm suspicious now of you guys with photoshop!:becky:

Michele----I know exactly what you mean----:laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Nice shots of your boys w/their bubbles. They're looking so serious 

Michele~ At least they didn't run away and hide from them in terror, like Tori did ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You ladies did a fantastic job with this month's challenge! A heck of a letter better than me! :frusty: We've had rain, off and on, almost every day for a couple of weeks already. When it's been dry and nice, I've been at work.  

Today, Canada Day, is gorgeous AND I'm going on my first Montreal Havanese playdate !! :whoo: :whoo: :biggrin1: I'm meeting with a woman who might take Ricky and Sammy for the week we will be away with the kids. Keeping fingers crossed it works out! :hail: I've decided I will bring some bubbles and see what happens.

Oliver is the Bubble Lover and Cicero is the Bubble Hunter! What amazing shots!!! Debbie, an edited photo is better than none. Very creative of you. lol Delilah is a sweetie. Missy, those are just beautiful pics of your boys. Bravo!!

Poor, poor Quincy and Tori. Please tell them that aunty Marj didn't mean to scare them with this month's challenge. She was only hoping they'd have a bit of fun.  Maybe next month........ oops......... it IS next month!!!!! Better go post a new challenge. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

I love your bubble shots.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I didn't get any bubble pics today after all.  I blew some and Sammy started chasing a couple, but Ricky didn't care. The other two Havs there were stuck to their moms, so didn't come out in the yard to see what I was up to. It was impossible trying to get Sammy and the bubbles on camera AND blow bubbles at the same time! sigh.........


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*Late as usual....*

Testing


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Those are fabulous and definitely worth the wait! :whoo:

I LOVE the second picture! She's beautiful!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Goodness, I'm so glad this thread hasn't disappeared. But darn I just threw out my bubbles before my move. I noticed that a neighbor has a huge bubble wand out front so maybe I could borrow it and make a late entry too.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Goodness, I'm so glad this thread hasn't disappeared. But darn I just threw out my bubbles before my move. I noticed that a neighbor has a huge bubble wand out front *so maybe I could borrow it and make a late entry too*.


Yay!! *grins*
I wouldn't mind not being last for once hahahaha!!

And huge bubbles, that would be really cool!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ah see, here are the bubble pictures.....sorry for posting those twice.....
I just loved going through this thread again and hit the submit button! Oliver's bubbles are simply amazing!!!:whoo:

Lisa: how about that huge bubble wand  ?


----------

